# Rising Stars



## Denny James (Jul 12, 2006)

I am back looking for recommendations on artists on the way up in classical music. The only criteria is that they have at least one cd/dvd released so I can tell their story in music to 
The Villages (Florida) Classical Music Club (220 members). Your suggestions last year led to the following artists: Marin Alsop, Anna Netrebko, Julia Fischer, and Ken Cowan. As you can see these are all well established artists. What I am looking for is someone who is not a flash in the pan but has a big upside to their career. For example, Marin Alsop just got appointed to be music director of the Baltimore symphony. Julia Fischer had just won the Gramophone artist of the year award and Anna Netrebko, well enough said!


----------

